# Woodsmith Shop Adjustable Router Dado Jig



## NBeener

THE PLANS

Will be starting my vanity storage cabinet project, soon. Wasn't satisfied with the clamping straight edge guide solution for routing dados in panels, so … I decided to build the Woodsmith Shop boys' little jig.

It's a few layers of 1/4" hardboard. I used scrap QSWO for the cleats that'll square it to the work piece.

Probably the COOLEST glue-up I've ever done:



















And … a whole bunch of work (more than I would have thought, anyway) later …. we have … an Irish Jig:



















It never ceases to amaze me … just what a bloody mess I can make with my router 

I'll update the post, when I've put her to use !

Thanks for looking…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nice jig, you needed five more clamps.look forward to the cabinet


----------



## patron

dancing an irish jig now neil

that's great news

i am swimming thru molasses here
changing my satellite server
in two weeks

this one is always bringing me to a halt
every two weeks with FAP notices

good to see you back working


----------



## a1Jim

Good job Neil ,those dado jigs come in really handy. as far as messes go I think if I ever build another shop I'll build the whole floor with a giant grid work with a giant funnel below to have every thing go into a 5 yrd dump truck below. I just hope I never drop any tools LOL
There I go off my meds again LOL


----------



## Rick Dennington

Neil:

Stellar job on the jig….jigs are sometimes harder to make than we thank, aren't they?

You got 'er done…that's what counts…..besides….it "beats passin' gas in a circular manner"......


----------



## Martyroc

Hi Neil,

Great job you will certainly get a lot of use from it. I can tell you from experience. Great minds think alike, I've used mine over a hundred times little worn but still in ok shape.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Nice jig!


----------



## GrandpaLen

That's a great little dado jig, but I think it also made one helluva Clamp Rack Neil.


----------



## stefang

Nice jig Neil. It looks like it will work very well with it's adjustability.


----------



## SPalm

Nice glue up pics.

Steve


----------



## Chipy

Neil I saw this jig and I got to say I love the simple design I will build one some day! Your glue up pictures look like a robotic project from MIT.You know the old saying….You can never have enough CLAMPS!!!!!!!


----------



## bhack

I have used mine for years. Works great. I have one referenced to 1/2" bit and one referenced to 1/4" bit.


----------



## Viking

Neil;

Great jig. I have always just used a straight edge clamp but, a couple a weeks ago I got distracted and failed to keep the router firmly against the guide and screwed up a pretty large piece of oak PW.

I really need to build one of these. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jbertelson

Solutions for wayward routers have energized more than one project for me…......but only dreaming about routers for the next month…............this last week was a killer, and things are not looking better soon…........


----------



## jimmyjj

i am about to make this jig, but have seen others make their jig using a router collar (and hence have an offset to deal with). for example the woodwhisperer's, among many others', dado jig is this way. any advice as to which one is better?


----------



## Alfetta159

Thanks for posting this. I'm planning on making this so that I can use it to make a jig that I need for another project or something like that.

The plans say that you need:

• (4) #8×1" Fh Woodscrews
• (4) #8×1!/4" Fh Woodscrews
• (2) 5/16" T-Nuts
• (2) 5/16" Washers
• (4) 5/16" x 1" Studded Knobs

Why do I need 4 knobs? Or is that just a typo?


----------

